# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Evidencohet nje Bollë Gjigande(7 metra) ne Kosovë!!

## fisniku-student

Ne fshatin Ballaban, komunta e Besianes, nje Gjarper i llojit Bollë, ka frikesuar banoret e keti fshati. Ky Lloj gjarpri llogaritet te jet i madhesis deri ne 7 metra.
Existimin e ketij gjarperi e kan konfirmuar edhe KFORi.

Banoret e ketij fshati jan te frikesuar dhe ndjehen te pasigurt qe te qendrojn ne kete fshat.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Wuso...layer_embedded

----------


## fisniku-student

Nje gjarper i madhesis se konsiderueshme eshte evidencuar edhe ne nje fshat tjeter te Kosoves (Zaskok).

----------


## shoferi

po pse nuk i eliminoin apo si mban nen kontroll dikush  apo presin te marr ndoi viktim mos thasht ZOTI qka po tham une

----------


## Adna

> Nje gjarper i madhesis se konsiderueshme eshte evidencuar edhe ne nje fshat tjeter te Kosoves (Zaskok).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXa1yygZhrE&feature=fvw


uaaauu 

tmerrues

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

Le te shpresojme qe nuk do e vrasin. 

Per gjarperinje te madhesive te tille mua me tregonte gjyshja shprti drite i paste.

----------


## Aikido

> po pse nuk i eliminoin apo si mban nen kontroll dikush  apo presin te marr ndoi viktim mos thasht ZOTI qka po tham une


Po neve pse nuk na eleminojnë? E ke iden që vrasja dhe prishja e sistemit po na sjellë në këtë pikë ku jemi sot. Ato specie që janë krijuar kanë një rol në Tokë dhe nuk u sollën për të qënë të tepërt. Prandaj mos flit duke gërrhitur, po zgjohu dhe mendoje çfarë po thua.

----------


## Apollyon

> Nje gjarper i madhesis se konsiderueshme eshte evidencuar edhe ne nje fshat tjeter te Kosoves (Zaskok).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXa1yygZhrE&feature=fvw


Ky qenka i frikshem! Imagjinoje te ndeshesh perballe me nje gjarper te nje permase te tille.

I frikshem.

----------


## Homer

Un nuk jam i mendimit me vra por me marr specialistat qe merren me kshu lloj kulçedrash dhe ta mbajne ne vend te sigurt se per ndryshe me shtrengu nej fshatar kjo kulçedra e bo si gjethe lol

Merreni me mend fshatarin tu kullot lopet dhe i shtrire ne  bar per shtat par qefe kur kjo kulçedra i vje nga mbrapa tu i bo masazh   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Apollyon

Kush thote njeher qe te vritet? 

Kshu eshte mendja njerzore, sa sheh dicka qe smund ta kontrolloje dot, direkte o burra ta vrasim! Po pse po ju ben ndonje te keqe ajo juve? Lereni te rrije se nuk eshte faji i bolles qe ka vajt kaq e madhe, madje te merret e te futet ne ndonje kopesht zoologjik edhe te ruhet.

Cna qenka kjo ta vrasim! Absolutisht kundra, me perpara te vrasim ndonje deputet se sa bollen. Bolla shkrete si ka bere keq askujt!

----------


## episode

edhe une jam kundra per em e vra, por edhe me u lan ashtu e lire nuk ben, Ju a moret mesim, para 2-3 jave qe kishhe dal ajo Bolla nga kopshti zoologjik ne shba, qe e kishte shtrenguar nje femije te vogel dhe eksihte mbytur....
Une njoh njerez, qe mbjan nE Shpi gjArprinje dhe komunikojne me ta, bile bile edhe en dhome te fjetjes, me 72 copa flinte ai tipi... Dhe pikerisht ai mund ta thrret ket, e ta vdendosin ne ndonje vent te specializuar ( POR ketu nuk ka...)  EH natyrisht duhet paguar ai Njeriu.

----------


## episode

QE SHIKOJENI SE A ESHT RREZIK, MOS ME U KONTROLLU

----------


## Apollyon

> QE SHIKOJENI SE A ESHT RREZIK, MOS ME U KONTROLLU
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQbiyfJVr4I&NR=1


Sa qenka , spaska mbarim.

Me kto pjeset ne fund "gjasme per te tremb" shum bajate. Vini video normale ca na i shtoni kto pjese kot!

----------


## Homer

> QE SHIKOJENI SE A ESHT RREZIK, MOS ME U KONTROLLU
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQbiyfJVr4I&NR=1


Waa ça m'ka tremb ne fund lool

Ky gjarpni ne video nuk kishte mbarim, si hekurull treni  =S

----------


## episode

> Sa qenka , spaska mbarim.
> 
> Me kto pjeset ne fund "gjasme per te tremb" shum bajate. Vini video normale ca na i shtoni kto pjese kot!


NORMALE ESHTE NORMALE, SKA KUPTIM, KJO E DEFINON ATE QE PO FLASIM.

----------


## episode

une mendoj qe keto Bolla marramendese, jane produkt i varrezave masive qe jane ende nen dhe!!

----------


## Adna

> Kush thote njeher qe te vritet? 
> 
> Kshu eshte mendja njerzore, sa sheh dicka qe smund ta kontrolloje dot, direkte o burra ta vrasim! Po pse po ju ben ndonje te keqe ajo juve? Lereni te rrije se nuk eshte faji i bolles qe ka vajt kaq e madhe, madje te merret e te futet ne ndonje kopesht zoologjik edhe te ruhet.
> 
> *Cna qenka kjo ta vrasim! Absolutisht kundra, me perpara te vrasim ndonje deputet se sa bollen. Bolla shkrete si ka bere keq askujt*!


hahahaha apollyon qe mke ba me kesh  :ngerdheshje:  (ps ki te drejte)

Vecse po them oh bobo c'zor pata qe u futa ktu, u tmerrova me kte foton e fundit qe paska sjell ky episode, mu desht ta kaloj shpejt postimin e tij, se qe tklikoj mbi nuk vjen nshprehje.
Shume trime u kallxova vec qe gjeta force te futem ktu, ama boh skane me mu hjek nje kohe t'gjate prej syve kto foto :i ngrysur:

----------


## Darius

> Nje gjarper i madhesis se konsiderueshme eshte evidencuar edhe ne nje fshat tjeter te Kosoves (Zaskok).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXa1yygZhrE&feature=fvw


Jo mer se duhet te jete piton  :perqeshje:   Anakonda thote...se nga doli anakonda ne Kosove ate nje zot e di. Me siguri qe do kete ndonje rrjedhje sekrete nentokesore te Amazones qe kalon dhe nga Kosova  :perqeshje: 




> QE SHIKOJENI SE A ESHT RREZIK, MOS ME U KONTROLLU
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQbiyfJVr4I&NR=1


Kete videon e kam pare kohe perpara dhe me duket se eshte filmimi i nje anakonde ne Brazil.

----------


## Apollyon

Po Piton mund te kete atehere?

Ca lloji gjarpri eshte ky, merr vesh ndonje nga punet e zvarranikeve apo sja themi asnjeri?

----------


## episode

> Jo mer se duhet te jete piton   Anakonda thote...se nga doli anakonda ne Kosove ate nje zot e di. Me siguri qe do kete ndonje rrjedhje sekrete nentokesore te Amazones qe kalon dhe nga Kosova 
> 
> 
> 
> Kete videon e kam pare kohe perpara dhe me duket se eshte filmimi i nje anakonde ne Brazil.


... -- ne (Gjakove) ,n'kufi me Shqipnin, ka kso bolla, me syt e mi i kom pa.

----------


## Darius

> Po Piton mund te kete atehere?
> 
> Ca lloji gjarpri eshte ky, merr vesh ndonje nga punet e zvarranikeve apo sja themi asnjeri?


As piton dhe as anakonde mer. Cne piton dhe anakonde ne Kosove (apo ballkan)? Mund te jete dhe ndonje gjarper i ikur nga ndonje kopesht zoologjik dhe nese eshte keshtu sdo e kete te gjate te jetoje ne klimen e Kosoves (madje pa patur nevoje fare te pritet per dimrin). Bolla qe kemi ne si gjarper arrin madhesi te tilla po nuk eshte agresiv si gjarper.

----------

